# fat dog is poorly



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

HI.

Woke up last night to the sound of Evie scratching away at the side sofa she sleeps on, hmm what the he'll is she playing at so I got up turned on the light to find she had been sick at both ends of the cover and was trying to take the cover off.
I picked up the cover and threw I it out of the van to sort out in the morning, so I put her bed on the floor and got back into bed, next thing I could hear her being sick again this time on her bed, and that is what she did kept being sick most of the night.
I took her out in the early hours and she did a pile but it wasn't loose but when she went out later she was.

The last time she was like this was a few years back when she picked up some dead crabs of the beach we go on, the vet said leave her till tomorrow and just give her water if she will drink, and sure enough she came round after a day or two. She is just laid under the van out of the way at present, I am hopeing she will sleep it off, she is always scrounging when ever she has a walk so she could have picked up anything, especially as we have cut down her food to try and control her weight so she will be permanently hungry at the moment.

Our problem is it is Sunday and we are nowhere near a vet, especially one that speaks English, so we will have to wait till Monday and if she is no better try to find one in a city near us maybe LLeida.

Hmm Ray.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear this Ray,
has she been sick again this morning? As you say she could have picked anything up. Any benefit of giving her a weak emetic to make her sick again and get rid of anything that's left?
Lala


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

HI.

I think the only thing that is left to come up is her tail... she has got down to bringing up bile and that is now only very little and she has to really vomit to get that.

Since she has got under the van out of the way she has stopped being sick and dosent look as sorry for herself, it is actually cold today which is helping her, or it feels cold to us at 25c at least she isn't panting to keep cool.

Ray


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ray

Hope she is feeling much better now

Aldra


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Ray
The expression sick as a dog is sooooooooooooo apt.

So long as she drinks small amounts of water regualrly, she is likely to be ok

Our brown lab is a massive scrounger of anything revolting.

when your pooch has settled it may be worthwile starving it for 24 hrs.
Then light food for the next day.

Hope it's fine.
Ohh the joys of owning dogs that scrounge.

Kev


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We had something similar with Bramble in Germany, foam, not eating, hardly drinking,. If it's any consolation, the vet gave him an injection and he was fine within 24 hours. The vet seemed to be unperturbed by it - we weren't!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

HI.

We ended up taking her to a vet in LLeida, he did a thorough exam of her including an x Ray, ultra sound, and two injections....Evie was good as gold and just laid there while he did what he had to.

So she hasn't to have anything to eat for a day except small amounts of water, then she can have some chicken and rice.

So we will see how she gets on.

While we were in LLieda we managed to get some LPG for the underslung tank, which saved us a trip tomorrow, I was surprised they were open as officially they shut at 4pm, and the guy. Just happened to be there.

Ray.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Great
I am sure she will be fine
Kev


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

How is she this morning?
Lala


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

HI.

She is a lot better, she had half a can of chicken and rice puppy food laced with one of the tablets, she wolved it down and drank a dish of water.

Took her out first thing for a squirt, but that's all she could manage until we got back to the van and the ramp I have for her to get back in the van, she stands on it and won't go in until you tell her to, she farted and shat herself, so we are not out of the woods yet, and to top it all we are now tieing her up so she can't wonder around picking up any old crap that is lying about.

Ahh. It's a dog's life for her I'm afraid, she is too old to go through what she went through yesterday.

Ray.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hope she picks up soon
Kev


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

steamed white fish is good too , anything bland

john


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

steamed white fish is good too , anything bland

john


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I still cook and feed Shadow chicken brown rice and veg
Twice weekly a tinn of sardines and two boiled eggs
He no longer needs special powders to firm him so that's a blessing as they cost a fortune

Brown rice and chicken are easy on the digestion for older dogs too

I'm glad fat dog is OK

Aldra


----------

